# AMAC Boxes for Slings?



## SlingMama (Mar 2, 2019)

shebeen said:


> You don't need that many enclosures to raise a sling from 0.5" to 3.0"; three should be sufficient.  The less rehousing you do, the less stress you place on your spider and the less money you spend.  For my 5 NW terrestrials, I went from 2"x2"x3" Amec boxes to 4"x4"x5" Amec boxs to large Kritter Keepers (14"x9"x10").  I've had my spiders for 18 months now.  After their next molt, I'll need to move them to larger enclosures.
> 
> I happen to like the Amec boxes, particularly because they're transparent rather than translucent.  The lids are also easier to remove than the deli lids so you don't disturbe your spiders as much when feeding.  The plastic is brittle, but I've only cracked one box while drilling holes and that was from the center punch, not the drill (I center punch the plastic before drilling to assure accurate hole location).  If the lids become lose, a piece of scotch tape along the lip will snug up the fit.  However, if you're on a budget or you have dozens of slings, deli cups are probably the way to go.
> 
> ...


What size Amec box would you recommend for a 3/4 inch sling? Also, where did you get the little air holes in the sides?


----------



## Vanisher (Mar 2, 2019)

Just eat alot of babyfood!


----------



## Thekla (Mar 3, 2019)

SlingMama said:


> What size Amec box would you recommend for a 3/4 inch sling? Also, where did you get the little air holes in the sides?


Just get a small deli cup and pinch the holes with a safety pin or such. I don't know what species you have but they'll usually outgrow their enclosures quite quickly, so, no need to bother with fancy enclosures at this size.


----------



## SlingMama (Mar 3, 2019)

Thekla said:


> Just get a small deli cup and pinch the holes with a safety pin or such. I don't know what species you have but they'll usually outgrow their enclosures quite quickly, so, no need to bother with fancy enclosures at this size.


I have a Brachypelma Smiti that is 3/4". Received him on Tuesday. Has yet to eat anything, and I am stressing about it. Moved him/her to a smaller container, and still shows no interest in food. Worried he/she is going to die. Think my original enclosure was too big. He/she is now in a spice shaker, and I am worried it is too small. UGH!


----------



## Thekla (Mar 3, 2019)

SlingMama said:


> I have a Brachypelma Smiti that is 3/4". Received him on Tuesday. Has yet to eat anything, and I am stressing about it. Moved him/her to a smaller container, and still shows no interest in food. Worried he/she is going to die. Think my original enclosure was too big. He/she is now in a spice shaker, and I am worried it is too small. UGH!


It's either in premoult or just not hungry. Don't worry, they can go weeks even months without food. 

Pictures always help. 

As for containers... something like this will work:



And maybe @cold blood or @Ungoliant could move this enquiry to its own thread, so more people will see it (and it won't stagnate in this years old thread ).


----------



## SlingMama (Mar 3, 2019)

Thekla said:


> It's either in premoult or just not hungry. Don't worry, they can go weeks even months without food.
> 
> Pictures always help.
> 
> ...


Pics are great, especially since I am a visual person! Thank you so much. I appreciate it greatly!


----------



## Thekla (Mar 3, 2019)

Well, I actually meant that you could post pics to see if your container is really too small or not and how you're keeping your little one.


----------



## SlingMama (Mar 3, 2019)

Thekla said:


> Well, I actually meant that you could post pics to see if your container is really too small or not and how you're keeping your little one.


This is T's current situation. It has a flip top lid with holes for breathing that can't be seen in the pic.


----------



## Dandrobates (Mar 6, 2019)

I love amac boxes. My only criticism is that they scratch easily. As far as making ventilation holes you can buy a cheep soldering iron or an electric styrofoam cutter. Heating a nail over the stove works too.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Mar 7, 2019)

I use AMAC boxes for all my arboreal slings. Here is an example.

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/caribena-versicolor-how-to-create-an-enclosure-for-slings.295457/

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## aphono (Mar 7, 2019)

Acrylic display cases for the matchbox 'hot wheels' cars are great for slings too.  Hobby Lobby carries these in a 6 pack box. Use the 40% off coupon for a single item & they will be cheap almost glass quality enclosures. There's videos on Youtube showing how to prep them for slings.

I use a drill for ventilation holes as it's much easier for me to control the hole size & doesn't leave "doughnuts" like soldering iron does.


----------



## BoyFromLA (Mar 7, 2019)

• Toy car display case
• Made holes with hot needle.


----------

